# Making Powders using dehydrator



## walking dude (Sep 29, 2008)

i could of SWORN i posted this somewhere else, but i searched all over. so i must not of

First one i made was jap powder........i cut in half, de-seeded, and de-ribbed.......for my first powder, thought i would see how hot this one is, and if its too mild, will leave ribs in next time. do NOT leave seeds in. when you powder up the skins, the seeds will make your powder bitter

Japs on the dehydrator








you do the same with any FRESH peppers

here's some powders i made







i used a coffee grinder to grind these up. if you try this, buy a new grinder. you DON"T want to grind coffee in this after wards......

lower right is the jap powder
lower left is crushed red pepper flakes.........you dry WHOLE peppers, your choice. I do em after they turn red on the vine, then dehydrate till they snap, put in a plastic ziplock baggie, and use a rolling pin to crush. the rolling pin won't crush em all, so just use your fingers on the OUTSIDE of the baggie to crush up any shells and didn't break up to the point where YOU like it

uppper left is the cayenne powder i make

uppper right is the dehydrated red peppers i will use for crushed red peppers. I used a combo of sweet nanner (to keep the heat down somewhat) hot wax, italian roasters, garden salsa, anahiems, and cayennes. You adjust the heat of this mixture by the ratio of hot peppers to mild peppers.......

now if you dehydrate the peppers for storage, then make powder as you go, you take the peppers, and roast em abit. Here is a link to better explain how to roast em, so you can then grind them.........


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13342

and another 

http://absolutely.scrump-tio.us/make...-chili-powder/

http://www.texascooking.com/features...hilepowder.htm

and prob. the best

http://www.meatwave.com/blog.php?ID=40

hope this helps


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and links.  I'll certainly be doing this!


----------



## grothe (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the post and the links Dude. I'll be dryin more peppers this week!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great post Dude, thanks.


----------



## nomorecoop (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a cheap coffee grinder to grind my peppers into powder.  Works great & is very easy.

Be sure to either clean the grinder very well afterwards or use a different one for coffee.  With a good cleaning, it's no big deal.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice post, Dude. Now that I've started growing japs and other peppers, I may give this process a whirl.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 29, 2008)

i dehydate peppers,onion,garlic at tymes, i think it makes for a better rub. havent done it for awhile, but may start again soon. i always put the dehydrater in the garage when i do peppers, the dots are sensitive to it when it's in the house.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 29, 2008)

I am afraid of dehydrating now after the garage incident. beside I need a new machine. Looks good Steve


----------

